# SGTP Shoot This Weekend, July 8, and a New Addition!



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2017)

Ya'll come to Ellaville this Saturday for the South Georgia Traditional and Primitive Skills Bow Club monthly Shoot! This is the 2nd to the last shoot for 2017. Hard to believe but this year is about gone.
As a big addition we have added a 4' x 8' x almost 10' high shooting and practice platform. 
Your President, (Donnie Poole), and I worked hard side by side this weekend building this, sometimes butting heads, most of the time agreeing, but the end result is a steady, safe, and long lasting structure. Come use it to practice those down angle killing shots on critters. 
As a bonus, Barry McDuggan and Lowell will perform the ribbon cutting ceremony on this platform, and the newly painted and revamped bathhouse.
We are all proud of the facilities and people we have down here.

Location: 154 Poole Road
Ellaville, Ga
When: Saturday, July 8
Time: Start about 8 am
Lunch about noon
Cost to shoot: $5.00, $5.00 donation for lunch
First time visitors shoot for free

25 3d Targets set along a mostly shady trail, bow making shop, good people, good food and good times.
Only Barebows on the course please, (Recurve, Longbow, Selfbows), no Broadheads.

Thanks!


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 5, 2017)

More information


----------



## Nugefan (Jul 5, 2017)

Can we use Barry as a moving target ....


----------



## sawtooth (Jul 5, 2017)

THAT is very nice. Great JOb!!


----------



## Barry Duggan (Jul 5, 2017)

Jeff doesn't have the sign up yep, but said, you climb up in it, shoot three arrows, then throw your bow.


----------



## bam_bam (Jul 5, 2017)

Looks great. Lord willing me and Melissa wil be there Saturday.


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 6, 2017)

sawtooth said:


> THAT is very nice. Great JOb!!



Thanks Dendy. The platform is IN THE SHADE too.


----------



## pine nut (Jul 6, 2017)

Won't be able to make it but sure would like to.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jul 7, 2017)

looking good


----------



## AllAmerican (Jul 8, 2017)

That's cool!  Nice job on the steps, looks sturdy.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Jul 10, 2017)

The Shooting platform is a great addition. Good work Jeff and Donnie. Oh and you to Tommy. You supervised dint you?


----------



## Jake Allen (Jul 10, 2017)

AllAmerican said:


> That's cool!  Nice job on the steps, looks sturdy.



Thanks; calling that foundation Chris Rock.


----------

